# Unable to update chromium



## Grell (Apr 1, 2012)

Hey, I have chromium-17.0.963.83 installed and there is a newer version in ports, chromium-18.0.1025.142 however I am unable to compile it.  I think I need to be using clang as opposed to gcc?  Here is the message I get:

```
# portmaster chromium

===>>> Currently installed version: chromium-17.0.963.83
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/www/chromium

	===>>> This port is marked IGNORE
	===>>> does not compile with base gcc


	===>>> If you are sure you can build it, remove the
	       IGNORE line in the Makefile and try again.
Terminated
```
Is there anyway to compile this?


----------



## zeissoctopus (Apr 1, 2012)

The latest chromium port need to be compiled with CLANG or GCC46, please `# make config` to choose your choice.

You may check the committing history of chromium @ Freshport website.


----------



## Grell (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you, that worked.  Also just for anyone else, I was unable to compile chromium at first because it was looking for the python binary.  I had to link /usr/local/bin/python2.7 to /usr/local/bin/python just in case anyone else runs into that problem.


----------

